# Alpine PXA-H701 and RUX-C701 combos



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listings:

Both have no reserve or buy it now price.

package 1
Sitting at $103 with 3 days left.

package 2
Sitting at $250 with 5 days left.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sigh, you keep posting all these fake deals.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

how much are the cables to buy alone?


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

nismos14 said:


> Sigh, you keep posting all these fake deals.


How is this a fake deal? This combo at $350 is fair, anything less than that is a good deal imo.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Because I can't just go and buy it at that price. It may be a deal buy by the time the auction ends, it won't be a deal, in 95% of cases.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

At least this way you can watch them...if I posted them 5 hours before they finished most people wouldn't see them. No they don't always end up being great deals, but a fair amount of the time they do.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Perhaps another section or a split, from eBay BIN deals, and eBay auction potential deals.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not enough traffic to warrant that I would think. But I will start adding auction or BIN to my own titles. Maybe a thread option when posting like WTB, WTS, WTT for the title. Idk, I'll have to talk with Ant about it.


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

In my opinion, it's not enough post in this section to justify splitting it up.
And it's called "ebay car audio deals" - I don't expect it to be a "buy now" button in what I think of as an auction site.
But that's just me


----------

